
Split large CSV, TXT, ISO into smaller chunks free online tool - too_cool
https://filesplit.net
======
LinuxBender
Doing this offline is probably easier and faster.

    
    
        dd if=/dev/urandom of=./test.img bs=1M count=400 2>/dev/null;md5sum ./test.img;split -n4 ./test.img _split. ;ls -alh test* _split*;rm -f ./test.img;cat _split.* > ./test_joined.img;md5sum ./test_joined.img 
    
        30e3089819b9af5985b90014cf68360b  ./test.img
        100M Mar  4 15:49 _split.aa
        100M Mar  4 15:49 _split.ab
        100M Mar  4 15:49 _split.ac
        100M Mar  4 15:49 _split.ad
        400M Mar  4 15:49 test.img
        30e3089819b9af5985b90014cf68360b  ./test_joined.img
    

Explanation:

    
    
        dd        : create a file
        md5sum    : get checksum of the file
        split -n4 : split file into 4 chunks
        ls        : view what we created
        rm        : remove the original input file
        cat       : join the files back together
        md5sum    : verify the joined file matches the original
    

The above commands are already on Mac and Linux. You can get these for windows
by installing Cygwin or the Linux Subsystem.

~~~
too_cool
I very much agree and this is what I would do/did do. But while working I
noticed my non-technical colleagues had trouble uploading or opening large CSV
files mostly. So I said I will do this tool for that type of an audience.

